# Wild Feral Homing Pigeon Release - 6:15 - 6:30 P.M. Today - Bruce & Ann



## Vegas_Justin (May 4, 2011)

I will be releasing 2 - 8 homing pigeons from my feral flock today at the school parking lot on the corner of Bruce & Ann (North East Corner) if anyone wants to show up. This is in North Las Vegas

The parking lot is completely empty this time of day and gives my birds a nice easy 15+ mile exercise flight back home to Tropicana and Valley View.

Just as a side note, a few of the birds making the flight today made a flight earlier in the day. They came home and decided the wanted to make another flight I guess! 

See you there,

Justin


----------

